# Child Visa



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Good day All

I would like some assistance with getting a visa for a baby , the baby was born 2months back in South Africa . I wanted to find out which visa is the correct one to apply for : 1. Visitors visa section 11(1)(b)(iv)‏ 
or 2 . Section 18(relatives permit)
and if this can be done through VFS or one will have to make the application from his/her country of origin .

Both parents are foreign nationals with valid visa

Please share your experiences thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Good day All
> 
> I would like some assistance with getting a visa for a baby , the baby was born 2months back in South Africa . I wanted to find out which visa is the correct one to apply for : 1. Visitors visa section 11(1)(b)(iv)‏
> or 2 . Section 18(relatives permit)
> ...


Hi DumisaniBYO, 

You would need to apply for an accompanying child, which falls under Section 11(1)(b)(iv)‏ . Provided you have registered the child's birth at Home Affairs and at your consulate in SA, you are able to make an application here in SA.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@ LegalMan thanks


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all

Just got a date for this Thursday and on the checklist they is one requirement am not too sure how to get around 

*" A valid return air flight ticket or proof of reservation thereof "*

Does this mean i must buy an air ticket for the child for 2020 when my visa expires ?

" Please explain in layman terms '


----------



## Brill23 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi @legalman, 

We are expecting a baby in feb end and want to travel to India in june first week because of some urgent stuff at home. The unabridged birth certificate both SA and Indian is the first step and passport is the next. I am worried a dependant child Visa will take much more time.. Can you suggest any Visa category (heard of a stay permit) which I can get faster.. I can apply for the proper Visa once I reach India. I am on ICT here. 

Thanks, 
Brill


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got a date for this Thursday and on the checklist they is one requirement am not too sure how to get around
> 
> ...


Hi Dumisani,

Please how did the application for your baby go? Please could you help and tell me which documents they asked for? I have checked the requirements on the VFS website but from experience I have been to the VFS and they will ask you of a document that was not on the list. Please help.

Thanks,

Regards,


----------

